
Don’t eat Dungeness crab, California health department warns - kungfudoi
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Don-t-eat-Dungeness-crab-California-health-6608939.php
======
nkurz
I realize this is niche within niche, but having just eaten California abalone
last night I wondered if it was affected as well.

The answer seems to be no, that since abalone graze on mature seaweed, they do
not have elevated levels of the domoic acid produced by pseudo-nitzschia:
[http://blog.michaelscateringsb.com/cooking_on_the_american_r...](http://blog.michaelscateringsb.com/cooking_on_the_american_r/2015/06/cultured-
abalone-and-the-red-tide.html)

I'm not quite sure how to square this with reports of massive die-offs of
abalone in caused by algal blooms in previous years:
[http://news.ucdavis.edu/search/news_detail.lasso?id=10897](http://news.ucdavis.edu/search/news_detail.lasso?id=10897)

It's a different toxin, but why would they accumulate one toxin and not the
other? Or maybe they are just more susceptible one?

Abalone are mighty tasty snails, by the way. We did these coated with flour
and black pepper, dipped in egg, dredged in panko, then fried in olive oil.

